# Amano shrimp?



## Ady34 (21 Sep 2013)

Hi,
hoping for a definite id please 
Is this an amano shrimp or one of the lookalikes? There is more eggs than ive ever seen, certainly more than CRS carry, but would like to know whether there is any chance of the offspring surviving? The shrimp has been berried for about 2 weeks now so it could be just wait and see......






Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## Michael W (21 Sep 2013)

I believe its an amano. I don't think the larvae would survive as they need to go into brackish waters to develop into shrimps.

Here is an interesting article about Amanos a trying to breed 'em Amano Shrimp .:. Caridina multidentata .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Sep 2013)

True amano.


----------



## foxfish (21 Sep 2013)

Hi Ady, I bought three amanos last week & all of them are berried just like yours!


----------



## Ady34 (21 Sep 2013)

Oh well, thought as much, first one ive ever had berried though and cant believe the amount of eggs  
Do they just drop the eggs before term or do the young hatch and then die?


----------



## Michael W (21 Sep 2013)

I've had some friends who had the Amanos drop their eggs and some hatch and die. Due to their requirements to breed and successfully raise their young, most of the Amanos in shops are wild.


----------



## foxfish (21 Sep 2013)

Hey there is a great thread on this forum all about successfully breeding amanos...I just cant find it?


----------



## stu_ (21 Sep 2013)

Here ?


----------



## Ady34 (21 Sep 2013)

Yeah, it's a great thread. I have no intention of trying to raise them though, just making sure what I have is the true amano shrimp. I've read some posts where members thought they had bred amano shrimp but there is another shrimp very similar looking which can be raised in freshwater.


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Sep 2013)

All of mine drop the eggs, never seen them hatch at all. The males go mental for a day after attempting to mate again. Poor females look pretty stressed with 5 males trying to cling to her at a time 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Sep 2013)

Has the lookalike shrimp been positively identified? I'm sure I've seen juveniles in my tanks that bear a remarkable resemblance to Anamnos ,but I always thought they were just non-pigmented cherries...hmm...I wonder...

My Amanos (at least that's what I think they are) are at it all the time ...females constantly berried...I had a cloud of newly hatched shrimp in one of my low-energy tanks once, but before I could figure out what it was most had been eaten or sucked in to the filter...but then they wouldn't have survived anyway...or would they


----------



## Ady34 (21 Sep 2013)

Yeah confirmed as true amanos.
Crazy after having none ever berried I now have spotted at least another 2 berried today!! No great accomplishment I'm sure but feels good nonetheless!
You maybe have some of the imposter amanos Troi.....


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Sep 2013)

I think George was talking about the imposter amanos in last months pfk unless it was another contributor. It is at work so can't check 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ady34 (21 Sep 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> I think George was talking about the imposter amanos in last months pfk unless it was another contributor. It is at work so can't check
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


Mmm, I must have missed that, I'll take another look. Cheers for the heads up


----------

